# Plow sub possibly needed in Raleigh, NC Jan 28th



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

Ok guys, I may be in need of a sub to cover two locations for me in the Raleigh, NC area. Shouldn't take long at all. Trigger is 2" at my discretion, lots should be clear of vehicles.

I can be reached immediately via phone at 919-274-1192 or email via [email protected]

Thanks in advance, Laszlo


----------

